# the notorious "KNOCK"



## JHR (Jan 29, 2010)

My brute started knocking around half throttle and im pretty sure its my front rod bearings. What Route should i take should i take it somewhere and let them rebuild it or should i order all my bearings and seals and do it myself. Anyone know around how much it will cost to do myself? Or how much it will cost for someone else to do it? I just wanna go back stock or maybe just add a set of weisco hc pistons. Thx for the help guys. I have been off working for the past 2 months and havent been able to get on. So now im LAID OFF AGAIN its time to fix my bike.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

it would definately be cheaper to do it yourself. Probably quicker too... Get with AMR or Flynt & get some good pistons to put back in it while you are at it... will make a world of difference!


----------



## BleednGreen68 (Apr 19, 2010)

We had a brute come in the shop that I swore was the rod knocking. Was so loud and everything. Turned out it was the belt that was bruned really badly. Buy yes it would be cheaper for you to do it yerself. And while yer in there replace all the seals and stuff. Go ahead and do new cam chains. Do it right the first time. Lots of goodies in those motors.


----------



## JHR (Jan 29, 2010)

i went 220 hrs on the engine before it started knocking. I thought it was the belt so i bought another one but when i pulled off the cover it looked fine. So i put on the belt anyway and it still knocks around half throttle. So im guessing its my front rod. anyone have flynts # cause im not too far away from him. Ive heard that ill prob have to replace my crank also. I just wanna stay pretty much stock so it will last a little longer than those 800ish kits.


----------



## skid (Jun 18, 2009)

hopfully you don't have to replace your crank, although those cranks are sure alot less in the states.


----------



## oilfield_trash21 (Aug 27, 2009)

Check with Shelton at Extreme Motorworks in West Monroe. He got me an awesome deal on some 785cc wiseco pistons and full gasket set.


----------



## JHR (Jan 29, 2010)

thx guys i took the motor off and tore it apart and it was the front rod knocking. I dont really wanna bore or anything just stock bore but maybe some good pistons. anyone have any good ideas on a good aftermarket crank?


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

stock crank and rods. there arent any aftermarket cranks that are worth it unless you stroke it. they all use the same rod bearings so there really isnt an upgrade for stock


----------



## HeadC1 (Feb 11, 2009)

You don't have to buy a new crank. I've heard that you can have them turned and use a toyota rod bearing. I think there is a write up on one of the websites about it, but I just haven't looked for it yet. If you cant feel ridges on the surface of the crank then it should be fine and you can change rod bearings without splitting the cases of the motor, I've done it.


----------

